# Soluble and Insoluble Fiber



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,I've been in ibs "remission" for a year now and I've been eating anything and everything I've wanted to. It's now starting to catch up with me so I'm going back on my ibs diet. Just wanted to recommend Heather Van Vorous's book, she has a book on ibs diet as well as a recipe book. I only have the recipe book which has a bit of the diet in the beginning but I'm missing her extensive soluble and insoluble fiber list.. anyone have an extensive list of these? Thanks.Erica


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is a link to Heather's listhttp://tinyurl.com/4jgl3d


----------



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Here is a link to Heather's listhttp://tinyurl.com/4jgl3d


Thank you so much!


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

Most sites simply list the fiber as a whole number, rather than listing it as amount in soluble and insoluble.http://whfoods.com/If you search for a food in this site, it will tell you the total fiber, and then the breakdown of soluble and insoluble fiber in it.Here's another list, though I don't think it's quite so accurate the times I have compared it's data to other sites, but worth a look at none the less.http://www.fatfreekitchen.com/soluble-fiber-foods-list.html


----------

